# Stanley 608 Bedrock Plan up for Auction, Need Advice



## Pimzedd (Jan 22, 2007)

I am going to an auction in about two hours. There is a Stanley 608 Bedrock Plane in a group of three plans. The other two are a wooden smoothing plane with no name and a block plane with no name. The 608 is rough looking but all there. The tote is broken. What is my maximum bid? I say $40.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

Flat side or round side? Either way, easily worth more than $100 if in tact, and in useable condition.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Shane's right.. At least $100 if its completely restorable.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I'm with Shane. If all the metal parts are intact, and just the tote is broken, I'd go up to $100 without batting an eye.


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

Whatever you find reasonable and not a dime more. Just cause you won by 2.00 doesn't mean that if you bid 4.00 more that you would have won. Sjust remember to set your amount that you're willing to payand remember that bidding is addictive once you get into it. Personally I'd also pay 100 if it was all there, no breaks in the frog, and the finish was mostly intact with no pitting.


----------



## Pimzedd (Jan 22, 2007)

ShaneA or someone, I need to know what flat side or round side means. Not familiar with that term.

Will look for cracks, will be hard. Covered in grime.

Oh by the way, the leaver cap says STANLEY/R. & L. Co./BED ROCK which appears to be an early model.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

The sides of the plane will be round if that is the original lever cap to the plane. A "value" for an early tuneable 608 is between $150 to $200 IMO. Can go for more, can go for less. At $100 you arein good shape more than likely.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

This is a flat side.

Round side looks just like a stanly,bailey


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

Keep us posted.


----------



## Pimzedd (Jan 22, 2007)

No luck. Got there and a fellow that I know that buys and sells all kinds of old tools was there. He helped me determine the value of a Stanley #48 I bought last month. I told him I didn't want to bid against him so I left and wished him luck.

He said the block plane was a Craftsman made by Sargent.

Been a good week anyway. Bought and Incra Ultra router fence yesterday at an estate sale for $25. 3.4 hp motor for $5. Several 220 and 320 grit 1 in. x 30 in belts for $1 ea. Went back today to look for the scales for the Incra today and the manual (found them). Bought a box of about 20 used starrett holes saws with arbors for $10. Been a good week.


----------



## DocBailey (Dec 9, 2011)

just my two cents of course ….
I have bought and sold hundreds of vintage tools over the years. While it was nice of you to bow out, I would have (and actually have on several occasions) been the one to bow out if I knew that an acquaintance wanted a tool for themselves, rather than for resale. The person willing to pay the most, is the one who wants it the most. Chances are good that he paid less than you might have, only to resell it for more.
Let me make clear that I'm not trying to stir things up here, (and it's all moot anyway) but I give advice/appraisals freely all the time, with no expectation of compensation-most likely, that man similarly had no such expectations.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

Yeah, it would hurt me a little to leave a bedrock in the field, especially a 608. There are always others I suppose.


----------



## Pimzedd (Jan 22, 2007)

Heard back from my friend. He got all three for $44. What a deal.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

See if you can get the 608, for your personal use for $65 or $70…lol. A win, win.


----------

